

Cisco should buy Skype not Facebook - omfut
http://latestgeeknews.blogspot.com/2010/09/cisco-should-buy-skype-not-facebook.html

======
aspir
No one should buy Skype right now. They're main service is offered for free by
Google right now. Also, as a company, they're undergoing a forced IPO from the
investors who took the company from eBay (who was quick to divest to begin
with). Rather than dealing with a former contendor past its prime, FB or Cisco
should buy a rising startup in voip.

